# Boston Residents Scores



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Guys - If you are a Boston Resident and took this last CS exam, please post your scores so we can all get an idea of where we stand. *94* here...thought I did better.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

93 here......non-vet status.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

soxrock75 said:


> 93 here......non-vet status.


Are we the only 2 Boston Residents on masscops.com? Have you heard any other scores for Boston residents or what thy expect to hire?


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> Are we the only 2 Boston Residents on masscops.com? Have you heard any other scores for Boston residents or what thy expect to hire?


Dont worry........they wont be calling anytime soon.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Boston is looking to start 1 more class from the last test (2003) in October or November. Then I hear that they want to hire some more off the new list in the Spring. The Herald had a report on Sunday saying that the force is down over 400+ officers. Add that to the amount of officers that retire every year and they need some help. I heard that they wanted to aggressively hire off of the 2005 test. 

I guess we'll have to wait and see how the rankings shake down and where we stand. On the plus side, the list will not be as big as before when you consider that those under 21 couldn't take the exam. Also, how many vets are going to be home to start the application process??? Many might still be on active duty? Who knows.........


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

soxrock75 said:


> Boston is looking to start 1 more class from the last test (2003) in October or November. Then I hear that they want to hire some more off the new list in the Spring. The Herald had a report on Sunday saying that the force is down over 400+ officers. Add that to the amount of officers that retire every year and they need some help. I heard that they wanted to aggressively hire off of the 2005 test.
> 
> I guess we'll have to wait and see how the rankings shake down and where we stand. On the plus side, the list will not be as big as before when you consider that those under 21 couldn't take the exam. Also, how many vets are going to be home to start the application process??? Many might still be on active duty? Who knows.........


If they are over 400 officers down and conservitavly lets say they fill 1/2 of those spots, they will probably call the first 400 - 500 on the list. Good point as of those, who knows how is around. I hope my 94 puts me up there!


----------

